# Planes I flew on the Mediterranean as a SPOOK!



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

Some Planes I flew on in the Mediterranean, EA3B Sky Warrior, EC 121 Super Connie " Warning Star "( my favorite).

My constant companion the Omega Seamaster 300 ! 50 years together ! I went though Two wives and 30 cars !

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/thegreentreefrog/slideshow/


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Lovely watch; priceless!


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Interesting slide show. Not sure if we have a fraternity ring equivalent here. Do you have a favourite place in the med from your service days?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Lovely watch; priceless!


 Obviously not :laugh:

Not aware of many spooks who were also avionics technicians


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

thegreentreefrog said:


> Some Planes I flew on in the Mediterranean, EA3B Sky Warrior, EC 121 Super Connie " Warning Star "( my favorite).
> 
> My constant companion the Omega Seamaster 300 ! 50 years together ! I went though Two wives and 30 cars !
> 
> http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/thegreentreefrog/slideshow/


 any prop. planes? vin


----------



## Jimboddb (Aug 12, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.

What was your official issue watch?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Very nice and impressive, sir. That's a bit too much information uploaded on the internet if you ask me as it can be accessible by all sorts of folk. Not that it would cause harm but, just saying...

That watch is very nice and is further proof that if you actually want a good quality time piece to last you for a life time and bring you joy and memories then you have to buy something that costs a bit more than 50$.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Enjoyable :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

vinn said:


> any prop. planes? vin


 Errr...Didn't the last one have propellors?........


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

thegreentreefrog said:


> Some Planes I flew on in the Mediterranean, EA3B Sky Warrior, EC 121 Super Connie " Warning Star "( my favorite).
> 
> My constant companion the Omega Seamaster 300 ! 50 years together ! I went though Two wives and 30 cars !
> 
> http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/thegreentreefrog/slideshow/


 Is that the watch you traded in recently and had all the issues?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Back in the days, Connies were affectionately known as the best " Three engine planes" in the world. And you probably know why. he he he.... Although, patrolling for 10+ hours @ ASL 500 on three engines was routine when I was a stick jockey on CP-140's Auroras. ( CDN version of the Orion)

Gone for a week on the milk run chasing Victor Class.

A typical schedule took us from our FBO in Greenwood, Nova Scotia, to Keflavik Iceland, RAF Kinloss Scotland ( Sister Sqn.), Las Palmas Azores, Gilbraltar to Bermuda then back home.

Thanks for sharing your story and pictures.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice bit of personal history, dear thegreentreefrog, and a great watch to go through life with. It is amazing when a watch lasts that long as a working companion.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*That's before I joined the RCAF but I remember the story well. Did you know any of the crew?*


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

BlueKnight said:


> Back in the days, Connies were affectionately known as the best " Three engine planes" in the world. And you probably know why. he he he.... Although, patrolling for 10+ hours @ ASL 500 on three engines was routine when I was a stick jockey on CP-140's Auroras. ( CDN version of the Orion)
> 
> Gone for a week on the milk run chasing Victor Class.
> 
> ...


 That You for your Service !

I was stationed with VQ2 out of Rota Spain. Most pf the Electronic Recon is done my satellite today.The squadron was decommissioned in the 90's. The Airforce still has some P3's they fly.I have flown many times on the "Connie" with #3 on fire. It will get your attention!


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

thegreentreefrog said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > *That's before I joined the RCAF but I remember the story well. Did you know any of the crew?*
> ...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

thegreentreefrog said:


> That You for your Service !
> 
> I was stationed with VQ2 out of Rota Spain. Most pf the Electronic Recon is done my satellite today.The squadron was decommissioned in the 90's. The Airforce still has some P3's they fly.I have flown many times on the "Connie" with #3 on fire. It will get your attention!


 Thank you and likewise sir!

I remember Rota. That day we observed a gaggle of F-4 Phantoms with tankers in tow on their way to Ramstein Germany.


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

richy176 said:


> Is that the watch you traded in recently and had all the issues?


 Yes it is Richard, It's on its way back to me. I promised @roy I would not make any comments about the PIRATES that tried to Cheat me. NUFF SAID!


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

wrenny1969 said:


> Interesting slide show. Not sure if we have a fraternity ring equivalent here. Do you have a favourite place in the med from your service days?


 Yes, The Island of Majorca and Torremolinos on the Spanish Rivera !


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

Jimboddb said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> What was your official issue watch?


 I purchase the watch at NAS Rota Spain at the Base commissary , I paid $190 USD ( a months pay for a E3 Airman)

I also own a Omega Speedmaster MKII ( pre moon) purchased on the USS Forestall CVA59 in Feb 1969 for $250 USD.

The Seamaster is i great shape because its been in a SAFE for 48 years.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Errr...Didn't the last one have propellors?........


 was that a C-123 ?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

vinn said:


> was that a C-123 ?


 Google C-123 ( Fairchild Provider) and EC-121 (Super Connie) and see if you can tell the difference.


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

BlueKnight said:


> Google C-123 ( Fairchild Provider) and EC-121 (Super Connie) and see if you can tell the difference.


 I flown on the C130, C 117 & E2B Hawk Eye!(early Warning)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VQ-2

http://www.spyflight.co.uk/c121.htm


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

hughlle said:


> Obviously not :laugh:
> 
> Not aware of many spooks who were also avionics technicians


 http://www.spyflight.co.uk/c121.htm


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

thegreentreefrog said:


> Yes it is Richard, It's on its way back to me. I promised @roy I would not make any comments about the PIRATES that tried to Cheat me. NUFF SAID!


 I think getting it back was the best move - so much history with you - well done.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

thegreentreefrog said:


> http://www.spyflight.co.uk/c121.htm


 So you weren't a spook.


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

hughlle said:


> So you weren't a spook.


 Honesty is the first chapter in the book of wisdom. Thomas Jefferson


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

hughlle said:


> So you weren't a spook.


 "Spook" is a proper and accurate Air Force moniker for those flying Spy planes.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

BlueKnight said:


> "Spook" is a proper and accurate Air Force moniker for those flying Spy planes.


 Forgive me for not believing a word he says  his very purpose for joining this forum was to bad mouth WF without being able to present a single piece of evidence against them  I mean he talks about the 50 year heritage if this seamaster, yet had no issue trading it in against a gimmick of an Omega bond limited edition quoting utter nonsense prices all along, and then making numerous follow up threads specifically referencing how WF are the devil. Nope, sorry but he is just a troll so far as I'm concerned.

And you can call it what you like, but a spook is a spy, James Bond and all that lot, not some guy in a plane in front of a computer


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

BlueKnight said:


> "Spook" is a proper and accurate Air Force moniker for those flying Spy planes.


 http://www.coldwar.org/histories/HistoryofUSNavyFleetAirReconnaissancePartTwo.asp


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

thegreentreefrog said:


> http://www.coldwar.org/histories/HistoryofUSNavyFleetAirReconnaissancePartTwo.asp


 North Korean shoot down .

http://www.willyvictor.com/History/Korean_Shootdown/Korea.html



thegreentreefrog said:


> Honesty is the first chapter in the book of wisdom. Thomas Jefferson


 http://www.willyvictor.com/History/Korean_Shootdown/Korea.html



thegreentreefrog said:


> Some Planes I flew on in the Mediterranean, EA3B Sky Warrior, EC 121 Super Connie " Warning Star "( my favorite).
> 
> My constant companion the Omega Seamaster 300 ! 50 years together ! I went though Two wives and 30 cars !
> 
> http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/thegreentreefrog/slideshow/


 http://www.willyvictor.com/History/Korean_Shootdown/Korea.html



thegreentreefrog said:


> Honesty is the first chapter in the book of wisdom. Thomas Jefferson


 http://www.willyvictor.com/History/Korean_Shootdown/Korea.html


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

hughlle said:


> Forgive me for not believing a word he says  his very purpose for joining this forum was to bad mouth WF without being able to present a single piece of evidence against them  I mean he talks about the 50 year heritage if this seamaster, yet had no issue trading it in against a gimmick of an Omega bond limited edition quoting utter nonsense prices all along, and then making numerous follow up threads specifically referencing how WF are the devil. Nope, sorry but he is just a troll so far as I'm concerned.
> 
> And you can call it what you like, but a spook is a spy, James Bond and all that lot, not some guy in a plane in front of a computer


 http://www.willyvictor.com/History/Korean_Shootdown/Korea.html

VQ2 sister Squadron VQ1 we lost 31 Brave men that day. 3 were personnel friends .

Yes they were SPOOKS and I'm proud to have served with them as a SPOOK!


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

And I'm a genius


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Maybe British government "Spooks" are different and are more reserved about their chosen occupation.

I had a friend (sadly no longer with us (age related illness)) who worked in British government and only admitted, three days before he died, to being a "spook" and that was to his wife, who had absolutely no idea despite his long trips abroad.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I think I must be a spook too.... :wacko:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

hughlle said:


> And you can call it what you like, but a spook is a spy


 That is probably the generally accepted view in the UK but other countries may use it in different ways. It has also been used as a racist word for black people.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I think to be fair, if you are involved in intelligence gathering you could legitimately call yourself that and in fact I would think this use of the word is from American English anyhow so for an American to use it sounds perfectly fine to me. If you worked at GCHQ it would be equally valid and I should imagine they don't carry Walther PPKs either. It was no doubt an endeavour requiring guts and is worthy IMO of respect. I am sure Gary Powers or the crew of that one the NKs shot down would think so.


----------



## thegreentreefrog (Jan 14, 2018)

artistmike said:


> I think I must be a spook too.... :wacko:


 Thank For your Service, The plane does not define what you did ITS THE MISSION!


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

The RAF had an aeroplane once. Think it was called the Sopwith Camel.

Also British ex servicemen are considerably more reticent about publicising their service.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

thegreentreefrog said:


> Thank For your Service, The plane does not define what you did ITS THE MISSION!


 Are you aware of what the missions of my squadron were ? .... :huh:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Yep, got to agree with the way the yanks treat their service personnel


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

artistmike said:


> Are you aware of what the missions of my squadron were ? .... :huh:


 The Victors in the picture suggest that they were configured as tankers. (?)


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

BlueKnight said:


> The Victors in the picture suggest that they were configured as tankers. (?)


 Indeed they had a variety of tasks in their time, their re-fuelling role was used to effect during the Falklands.. I was with them a bit earlier than that though at RAF Wyton..  ,


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I can attest that the term "spook" was and is used widely in the US military to identify someone performing any kind of intelligence or counter-intelligence support work. Not just black ops or "Secret Squirrel" activities.

This thread seems to be only marginally about a watch, there is an alternative section to toot one's horn about non-watch interests. Just saying.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

BlueKnight said:


> Google C-123 ( Fairchild Provider) and EC-121 (Super Connie) and see if you can tell the difference.


 OH, that's just the old conie fitted with with a radar dome. I have seen them land and take off in Alaska. do you know who designed that plane? a guy named Hughs ? have you flown a c123?



Chromejob said:


> I can attest that the term "spook" was and is used widely in the US military to identify someone performing any kind of intelligence or counter-intelligence support work. Not just black ops or "Secret Squirrel" activities.
> 
> This thread seems to be only marginally about a watch, there is an alternative section to toot one's horn about non-watch interests. Just saying.


 right you are !! let us toot about watches. vin


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Chromejob said:


> This thread seems to be only marginally about a watch, there is an alternative section to toot one's horn about non-watch interests. Just saying.


 Absolutely, and it started with a watch so to bring it back on track, I was wearing this one while I was poodling about at Wyton.... These were great favourites amongst a lot of service chaps, both US and British, the guys in Vietnam were amongst the first to use them regularly and realise how tough they were...


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> what model is this ?


 It's a Seiko 6139-6002, known as the Pogue...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

vinn said:


> ....have you flown a c123?
> 
> ....let us toot about watches. vin


 *For your answer, check the last picture in my profile.*

*And speaking of watch, same as yesterday.*


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> But we also ( to our shame ) publicly fail to recognise their service here in Blighty all too often.... One of things I love about the US , is that if you are ever at a boarding gate in a US airport , and a serviceman ( both sexes obviously) is on the flight , they get called up to the gate first publicly their name announced and its said over the address system : " We thank you for your service".
> 
> Nice touch.
> 
> Here , many servicemen are not even allowed into a pub wearing their Uniform....


 Not wearing their uniform has nothing to do with not being appreciated, it is a security measure. British serviceman past and present are a source of much pride, now and historically.

Like talking about money, Brits a just don't do it. I'm not going to list my families service or medals.......it's not a public matter but a great source of family pride and some sadness for those who fell. It does not make them less brave or patriotic.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Remembrance Day is the exception :thumbsup:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

RWP said:


> British serviceman past and present are a source of much pride, now and historically.


 Yes, that's the theory, though not always my experience or those of some of my compatriots .....


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

artistmike said:


> Yes, that's the theory, though not always my experience or those of some of my compatriots .....


 Well that's disgraceful ingratitude .


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I mean't not being allowed in the pub,,,, by the pub rules , not the Service rules.


 True enough... :laugh: The patrons didn't want us in the pub in uniform either as there were no more chicks for them. he he he...It really didn't matter as they were all at the Squadron 'Rest Easy" on Friday and Saturday evenings. And I heard that some of them even attended Sunday breakfast. :swoon:

PS: That was before Mrs. BlueKnight.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

There was a time when service members were encouraged to NOT travel or appear in public in uniform unless strictly on duty and performing said duties. Terrorist types and other bad actors were looking for easily identified targets.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Chromejob said:


> There was a time when service members were encouraged to NOT travel or appear in public in uniform unless strictly on duty and performing said duties. Terrorist types and other bad actors were looking for easily identified targets.


 Same here in the UK. We have had a low level terrorist threat here for most of the period since about 1969 so there was often a ban on service personnel wearing uniform off base. The ban was reversed a few years ago and indeed wear was encouraged but It is still very rare in the UK to see service personnel in their work wear.


----------

